# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker ...0884 Huawei E1750c Aircel,Huawei E5331, E173 MTS Uzbekistan added

## 4gsmmaroc

Added:  *Routers:* 
Huawei *E5331*  *Customized modems:* 
Huawei *E1750c* 11.126.16.05.850 Feb 06 2012 15:51:29 (Aircel India)
Huawei E173 11.126.16.01.634 May 27 2011 12:55:39 (MTS Uzbekistan)
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

